# Cleaning the floor with Bottled Water



## GXLancer (Mar 13, 2011)

So once a week its my job as well as a few others to clean our work space and the work space of our seniors. I have no problem with this......but its the way we do it that makes me crazy. We are instructed to mop the floor with bottled water, yeah that same water that sits outside in the sun all day that were supose to drink as well. Anyways once a week over a hundred bottles of water are poured into mop buckets and used to clean the floor.:gaah: We are sooooo wasteful. Why the :bullit::bullit::bullit::bullit: are we mopping the floor anyways, its freakin Afghanistan:nuts:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

What work do you do? And bottled water?? WHAT!?!?!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> What work do you do?


from his handle my guess would be *armored cavalry scout* ...


----------



## GXLancer (Mar 13, 2011)

the name has to do with 2 cars of my past. I am a mechanic who got sent over here to do safety inspections....i know, it still confuses me:scratch


----------

